# Maiden Voyage



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

We're taking her out this Thursday for a 3 nighter. The kids are really excited (actually...we all are).

We're heading to RiverNook RV Park in Kernville, CA. Never been to this particular place but we've done a lot of tent camping in the Kern area.

The site has electric and water hook-ups which will be nice for the first trip.

I hope to post our adventures next week. Happy Easter to everyone!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

CA Camper








Have a save trip we are heading out too leaving on Wednesday coming back on Monday.
Be Safe and Happy Travels
Happy Easter
Willie


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Happy Easter.







Be safe & have a Blast! Maiden Voyage sooooo exciting


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Have a wonderful trip Pete








Are you packing up egg hunting equipment to take along??
Be sure to take lots of pics!

Safe travels,


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

The Kern river RULES! Don't forget your rods. Have a blast.

John


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

Well the first trip was a 1000% success!!!! This decision to buy the outback was the best decision we've ever made as a family!!! Everything worked perfectly and believe me...we tried out everything. Microwave, oven, outdoor stove, outdoor faucet, furnace, air conditioner and everything else. Not one problem. I've never had such a luxurious camping trip.

The kids wanted to stay another week. We had all three little ones and they had a great time. We even managed to catch 5 trout in the river.

Now I have to figure out how to post pictures on this site. It always asks me for a URL link but I don't have my own website to post pictures on. Perhaps some of you can tell me what you use? I tried posting them on my Yahoo Photos webpage but it keeps giving me an error message having to do with a non-static url.

Anyways....I raise my glass and toast the Outbacker Nation! You can't go wrong with one of these. I'm a lifer now.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CA Camper said:


> Well the first trip was a 1000% success!!!! This decision to buy the outback was the best decision we've ever made as a family!!! Everything worked perfectly and believe me...we tried out everything. Microwave, oven, outdoor stove, outdoor faucet, furnace, air conditioner and everything else. Not one problem. I've never had such a luxurious camping trip.
> 
> The kids wanted to stay another week. We had all three little ones and they had a great time. We even managed to catch 5 trout in the river.
> 
> ...


That has got to be the best first outing anyone has had in their Outback. Not one "gottcha"!!
















RE: Post Pictures

Posting pictures is an easy task...once you know the secrets...

From your user page (where are you details are located) at the bottom of the page you'll see "Edit My Profile" (click on that)

Now you will see a listing of items on the left side....click on "Your Albums"

Now you will see a new view in the right hand pane. On the far right, click on the drop down box (just below the word "Controls") and select "Upload Image"

From there it is straight forward on how to add pictures to your Outbackers.com Album.

Now...when you want to post that picture into a thread, you have to all the above items, except instead of clicking on "Upload Image" you will click on "View". Click on any of the pictures you want to add to a thread (it will open up into a bigger view after clicking on it).

Now...here is the tricky part. Once the picture has opened up from clicking on it before, you will have to do a right mouse click on the picture and then select "properties". When the next window opens, you need to copy the address for the picture....starts out as http://www.outbackers.com/forums. Once you've highlighted that link and copied it (by doing a right mouse click)....then you can go to the thread and add this link.

When you are responding to a post, you have the normal window to type you information (icons on the left..open space on the right)

On the toolbar you will see the normal stuff "B" for bold...etc. As you make your way to the right, you will see one icon that looks like a tree (right right of the envelope). Clicking on that will bring up the last popup screen that allows you to paste the link to the picture.

Then you're done...

Let me know if you need more help.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

That's what it's all about


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad everything went smoothly for you!









Mark


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

You gotta show pics of the kids with their fish Pete.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hoiw can ANY vaca with fishing in it be anything but awesome? Then add the Outback in there and you could be at risk of overload!!!!! Congtratulations!! Sounds like a great trip.....and only the 1st of many!!!!


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Well the first trip was a 1000% success!!!! This decision to buy the outback was the best decision we've ever made as a family!!! Everything worked perfectly and believe me...we tried out everything. Microwave, oven, outdoor stove, outdoor faucet, furnace, air conditioner and everything else. Not one problem. I've never had such a luxurious camping trip.
> 
> The kids wanted to stay another week. We had all three little ones and they had a great time. We even managed to catch 5 trout in the river.
> 
> ...


That has got to be the best first outing anyone has had in their Outback. Not one "gottcha"!!
















RE: Post Pictures

Posting pictures is an easy task...once you know the secrets...

From your user page (where are you details are located) at the bottom of the page you'll see "Edit My Profile" (click on that)

Now you will see a listing of items on the left side....click on "Your Albums"

Now you will see a new view in the right hand pane. On the far right, click on the drop down box (just below the word "Controls") and select "Upload Image"

From there it is straight forward on how to add pictures to your Outbackers.com Album.

Now...when you want to post that picture into a thread, you have to all the above items, except instead of clicking on "Upload Image" you will click on "View". Click on any of the pictures you want to add to a thread (it will open up into a bigger view after clicking on it).

Now...here is the tricky part. Once the picture has opened up from clicking on it before, you will have to do a right mouse click on the picture and then select "properties". When the next window opens, you need to copy the address for the picture....starts out as http://www.outbackers.com/forums. Once you've highlighted that link and copied it (by doing a right mouse click)....then you can go to the thread and add this link.

When you are responding to a post, you have the normal window to type you information (icons on the left..open space on the right)

On the toolbar you will see the normal stuff "B" for bold...etc. As you make your way to the right, you will see one icon that looks like a tree (right right of the envelope). Clicking on that will bring up the last popup screen that allows you to paste the link to the picture.

Then you're done...

Let me know if you need more help.
[/quote]

Thanks very much for the helpful advice. I'm going to try it here one of these days and then I can post some pics.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CA Camper said:


> Thanks very much for the helpful advice. I'm going to try it here one of these days and then I can post some pics.


No problem...let me know if you have any problems.


----------

